# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Insulin Pre or Post workout?

## SuperLift

Ive been using aas for several years now. I just recently started to experiment with insulin humulin-r. I am well aware of the dangers and do take the right precautions so I do not become hypo. I have only tried pwo and worked up to a dose of 10iu immediately pwo. I follow up the slin shot with a dextrose/whey shake of approx 70g dextrose/60g whey. About an hour or so later I consume a solid whole food meal such as a large sweet potato and 8oz chicken. I have had decent results with this, but would like to try pre-workout. Ive been reading lately that a lot of people really prefer preworkout slin for more muscle growth. What kind of protocol would you recommend for taking insulin pre-workout? Im 6'2 240lbs 10% Thanks !

----------


## markdbg

my protocol- i use humalog so it will be different for you but this could help so u get the point

shoot 15iu humalog(an hour before workout)
5 minutes after shot-shake of 90g of dextrose/sucrose 20g creatine 20g glutamine and a protein shake of 90 grams
45min later- have a meal of sum chicken and rice 0 fats
1 hour after shot-workout (i bring a 60gram shake of dextrose with creatine and glutamine but dont drink unless i need to)
2 hours after shot-post workout protein shake of 120g of protein
2 and a half after shot- eat a meal containing 0 fats
3 and a half hours later- eat another meal with 0 fats and a protein shake of 60g
4 hours after its out of my system time to eat sum fats.

i always keep a shake near me but dont drink it unless i need to. i use gatorade powder as its dirt cheap and taste great. and i find protein helps hold keep ur sugar levels up in a safe range. just need a hell of alot of protein.

----------


## alexISthrowed

This is the protocol I use for humulin r, it's basically a modified version of mike arnolds pre workout protocol.

1 hour pre work out:
Pin 10 iu humilin r
prepare shake containing 
70g carbs from karbolyn
10g glutamin
10g creatine
10-15g bcaa's

I then keep this shake near by, but do not consume it until 30 minutes after I pin my humilin

15mins pre work out:
I consume 50g whey protein 

I then make two shakes. One containing the same as the first pre workout shake and the other containing the same thing with 50g whey protein . I slowly sip the just carb shake throughout my workout , And I consume the other shake on the ride home from the gym. I then consume a whole food meal about an hour to an hour and a half after my post workout shake consisting of 100g carbs from white rice and 50g protein from some sort of lean meat. I don't believe you have to worry about becoming diabetic from such a small amount of insulin . There are no documented cases of this happening to my knowledge. That being said I would not take it year round because I like to err on the side of caution with insulin use. Using this protocol I have never gotten any signs of hypogly***ia. I also usually have a meal about 2 hours before taking my slin to make sure blood sugar levels are not too low. This is the protocol I have found to work for me. With insulin I would recommend starting with a low dose and a liberal amount of carbs. If you keep fat intake to a minimum during the active window of the insulin your fat gains should be very minimal. I haven't really noticed much of any fat gains from insulin use, but I keep my diet very clean. Everyone is different and you will need to find out what works best for you.

----------


## D7M

Well, since we're all posting up, Humlin R pre work protocols, here's mine  :Smilie: 

1.5 hrs before your workout inject 10 iu of Humulin.

1 hr before training have a meal with 30g of low GI carbs and 8oz lean protein. 

While training sip your intraworkout cocktail: 30g of simple carbs. I also toss in, BCAA’s, electrolyte powder, creatine, beta alanine, extra leucine, and simple carbs of your choice (waxy or dextrose is a good choice, or orange juice.)

Have your PWO meal with 30g of carbs and 8oz protein. (I keep carbs lower here since I've already had carbs pre workout and during). 

2.5 hrs later, PPWO meal have a pro/fat meal. 

That's it!

----------


## alexISthrowed

> Well, since we're all posting up, Humlin R pre work protocols, here's mine 
> 
> 1.5 hrs before your workout inject 10 iu of Humulin.
> 
> 1 hr before training have a meal with 30g of low GI carbs and 8oz lean protein. 
> 
> While training sip your intraworkout cocktail: 30g of simple carbs. I also toss in, BCAA’s, electrolyte powder, creatine, beta alanine, extra leucine, and simple carbs of your choice (waxy or dextrose is a good choice, or orange juice.)
> 
> Have your PWO meal with 30g of carbs and 8oz protein. (I keep carbs lower here since I've already had carbs pre workout and during). 
> ...


You keep carbs really low, only 3g per iu?

----------


## D7M

I've found it works for me. Others might have to play around with it. 

But I have my buddy here on the same thing and he's doing fine. 

I've found if you keep a steady stream of carbs coming into your body, then you don't need to have these humongous, fat added PWO meals.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> I've found it works for me. Others might have to play around with it. 
> 
> But I have my buddy here on the same thing and he's doing fine. 
> 
> I've found if you keep a steady stream of carbs coming into your body, then you don't need to have these humongous, fat added PWO meals.



I'll lower my carbs a bit next time I run it and see how I like it. I can see how this would keep the fat off.

----------


## D7M

Let me know how it works out for you, bro.

----------


## SuperLift

Awesome comments! Thanks for all the info and protocols guys. I can't wait to try a couple of them out in a few weeks! I've never tried humulin r pre workout before! Thanks guys!

----------


## SuperLift

D7M

Do you not have a post workout shake (simple carbs/whey) and just eat a meal instead?

----------


## D7M

> D7M
> 
> Do you not have a post workout shake (simple carbs/whey) and just eat a meal instead?


I sip the simple carbs during training, and eat a meal when I get home. Sometimes if I don't have tons of time I'll just have oats/whey though.

----------


## Razor

bump for friend

----------

